# Another beaten horse topic



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Pick up yer Trash!








Went out to the mountain by Utah lake too break in a new auto shotgun. While I was taking breaks from those painful 3" loads I picked up trash. Lots off hulls,shaving cream and aerosol cans. And I also got Jeff's empty box of ammo.

And boy do I suck at clay pigeons this year. I need some leassons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

